# Help with 09 Scott CX Comp Geometry ???



## Sz20DF (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm looking for some help finding the geometry for a 2009 Scott CX Comp. The newer CX Comp has been changed to be more comfortable (top tube) to shoulder, etc. I'm dealing with a purchase/sizing issue and knowing the geometry would be a good start. I'm comparing a 54cm (M) vs 56cm (L). Thanks, ed


----------



## stacey_21218 (Jul 8, 2011)

*scott site has past products archive*

just go to their website, top right menu item has past years products


----------

